
From Memes to Infowars: How 75 Fascist Activists Were “Red-Pilled” - chunkyslink
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/americas/2018/10/11/memes-infowars-75-fascist-activists-red-pilled/
======
mikece
The alt-right is a mirror image of the radical left: identity politics with
the intersectional/group rankings flipped on its head. Both group make the
same fundamental error of judging people by their group attributes rather than
their personal merits. In doing this we justify prejudicial assumptions rather
than getting to meet and encounter each other as the fascinating and unique
humans we each are.

~~~
Jamwinner
Well said. It all looks frighteningly similar from a distance. Thank you for
speaking up. It is increasingly hard to voice an opinion that does not slot
into one of the preveiling idiologys since the election, and we need honest
open dialouge more then ever.

The political parties seem always lose their way when they attempt justify
hate as a way to foster 'unity'.

~~~
mikece
I'm a _little_ surprised my previous comment wasn't aggressively downvoted.
The most dangerous place to be in the culture wars is between the warring
factions calling for dialogue because it's frequently the last thing either
side wants. I'm convinced that if alt-right people and antifa people actually
got to know each other as individuals they would have an opportunity to at
least have enlightened disagreement -- which would be mutually enriching
because they can connect with the humanity of the people with whom they
disagree instead of being able to lazily cast them as being faceless monsters
bent on their annihilation.

